# How is this possible?



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Shot this deer 2 weeks ago at right around 270 yards.My 4 wheeler was out of gas and my GPS battery was completely dead.I went down to look for her and found little blood.Looked for her till dark and gave up.Went to check my cameras and its the same deer i shot with a huge hole in her side.She Somehow survived and looks to be doing ok.Luckiest deer alive.I must have hit the perfect spot with no vitals at all.Ive heard of people saying how much they hate winchester silver tips but i guess this would all the more reason to.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

damn, id give her a pass from here on out!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

A friend of mine shot a doe with his bow at 43 yds. The hit was in the exact spot you hit that deer. We trailed that deer for 1.12 miles. There was plenty of blood. The deer crossed in front of a camera on the other side of his property. We pulled the card and went back to camp to look at the pics. The deer was eating corn! As far as we know, she lived.

They are tough animals!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

by the size of that hole, i wouldnt say the bullet was the problem, i guess it just happened to miss any vitals.

I dont like ballistic tips, yep the kill alot of game, i just dont like the way they frag.

maybe you should give her pass from now on and name her "lucky' !


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't see how the lungs would still function , the trauma from a 270 is awesome.

Is this a joke? white hair and everything?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

absolutely crazy to think about how in the world something gets shot with a doosey of a rifle/bullet, center mass, and lives, in the woods without even a little neosporin!! good for that critter


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

it happens
this one was shot at 40 yds with a 30/06 160gr silvertip - pics is two weeks after shot


----------



## jflfarmer (Oct 25, 2013)

You might want to keep that doe around for breeding.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Dang*

I shot one with a rage 2 blade in the same spot year before last. She stood there after the shot then just bedded down. I figured hell it's a good shot so I didn't bother shooting again. She laid there 15 minutes and then got up and walked off like nothing was wrong. The second arrow I gave her right up the brown eye she didn't take as well. Didn't want to shoot her there but she was already wounded and I was desperate.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Extremly tough animals that clot really fast to stop the bleeding, but still crazy. My guess is they will most likely die later on from the wound, but who knows....


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Tuff*

All these shots are a little far back as was the case with my doe. Just goes to show ya how small of a window you really have especially when bow hunting. You would think a rifle would put them on the ground tho.I go for the shoulder myself. I have never seen one take a 30-06 thru both shoulders and be on a game camera a week later. Just sayin


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd say as long as she heals up before it gets real warm and more susceptable to infection she'll make it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Our processor keeps all the stuff he finds in deer he cleans. NOT the bullet that killed them but older stuff. You would be amazed. Multiple broadheads, bullets and shot, broke-off antlers, pieces of barbed wire, those animals are tough indeed.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't see how that shot could not have hit something vital:


http://whitetailwoodsblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/vital-organs-of-whitetail-deer.html


----------



## Hercules (Nov 28, 2010)

Deer can sometimes be like hood rats. They can break into a house, be shot 10 times, and get out of the hospital the next day.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you should have head shot her too.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Impossible for either shot pictured to be survived...unless bullet disintegrated on impact. I cleaned one for a buddy we tracked about 3/4 mile, and ended up shooting again while running. My shot hit the same spot pictured (.308 180gr Berger) folded him up. Found his hit while caping, went in below skin and blew out some muscle but got no penetration. He was shooting a .270 with a 140 silvertip...


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Impossible for either shot pictured to be survived...unless bullet disintegrated on impact. I cleaned one for a buddy we tracked about 3/4 mile, and ended up shooting again while running. My shot hit the same spot pictured (.308 180gr Berger) folded him up. Found his hit while caping, went in below skin and blew out some muscle but got no penetration. He was shooting a .270 with a 140 silvertip...


Well obviously it is possible. In sure that pic is showing the exit hole if he was using a ballistic tip. That's what I shoot and that's what my exit holes usually look like.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

I saw this deer today alive and kickin.She seemed to be doing ok,In a few weeks shell be humpin and back to business.I let her get a pass.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

TatSoul said:


> I saw this deer today alive and kickin.She seemed to be doing ok,In a few weeks shell be humpin and back to business.I let her get a pass.


Seriously?? You should have gone ahead and put her down.:thumbdown:


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Seriously?? You should have gone ahead and put her down.:thumbdown:


Sorry i didnt bring my stethoscope to check her vitals.But since its been almost 3 weeks and the deer is still alive and eating in the same plot i shot her in she gets a pass.This deer survived obviously for a reason so i couldnt bring myself to kill it.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Impossible for either shot pictured to be survived...unless bullet disintegrated on impact. I cleaned one for a buddy we tracked about 3/4 mile, and ended up shooting again while running. My shot hit the same spot pictured (.308 180gr Berger) folded him up. Found his hit while caping, went in below skin and blew out some muscle but got no penetration. He was shooting a .270 with a 140 silvertip...


I believe you are right.If i can remember right the deer was facing the left when i took the shot so the hole in the pic would be the entry hole.Bullet probably blew up on impact and disentegrated into the muscle.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

TatSoul said:


> Sorry i didnt bring my stethoscope to check her vitals.But since its been almost 3 weeks and the deer is still alive and eating in the same plot i shot her in she gets a pass.This deer survived obviously for a reason so i couldnt bring myself to kill it.


Whatever. You've convinced yourself that it was some miracle. If she was a shooter 3 weeks ago, why isn't she one now?


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Whatever. You've convinced yourself that it was some miracle. If she was a shooter 3 weeks ago, why isn't she one now?


Dont matter,you kill what you want on your property and ill kill and let live on mine.Deer aint gonna die.She can die of old age for all i care but im not gonna shoot it again.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I could tell right away that that's an entrance wound. You could not get that pic of an exit wound...without lots of fancy cameras and luck. The myth of the "dead" spot or void area on a deer has been dispelled long ago.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Deer in the pic I posted was showing shot side. I had pics of other side showing no pass thru

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> I could tell right away that that's an entrance wound. You could not get that pic of an exit wound...without lots of fancy cameras and luck. The myth of the "dead" spot or void area on a deer has been dispelled long ago.


 Huh? If it passed thru - You could get exit hole pic if the deer turned around. Nothing fancy needed Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Please provide pic of an exit wound, behind the shoulder of a deer, standing, while head is down eating...without use of remote high speed cameras and the deer standing at perfect angle. I'll give ya $100 if you can prove its an exit...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I'm not seeing how you couldn't see an exit wound like you could an entry wound, as photographed, or any kind of wound for that matter. If its on the deer and you take a picture of the deer, you see the wound....right?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Please provide pic of an exit wound, behind the shoulder of a deer, standing, while head is down eating...without use of remote high speed cameras and the deer standing at perfect angle. I'll give ya $100 if you can prove its an exit...


He's not saying this is a picture as the exit wound was created. He's saying that this is the exit wound weeks later on a trail camera.

No one is really sure what you point/problem is.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Ummm.... wtf is blue talking about?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> He's not saying this is a picture as the exit wound was created.


Nooooo! He ain't saying that.... Is he?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nooooo! He ain't saying that.... Is he?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I think that is what he is trying to say! Poor guy.. lol


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I understood the picture to be of an entry wound a few weeks prior. Tat also mentioned suspecting the bullet fragmented into muscle tissue (no exit wound). at least that's what i gathered.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

MrFish said:


> If she was a shooter 3 weeks ago, why isn't she one now?


He just shot two last weekend... His freezer is full. He hunting horns now!!! 

PS... Tat, first part of Jan? I'm in...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Bang*

For the reasons ya'll have already listed, I quit shooting ballistic tips 3 years ago, and went to Nosler partition bullets.
I WANT AN EXIT WOUND.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> For the reasons ya'll have already listed, I quit shooting ballistic tips 3 years ago...
> I WANT AN EXIT WOUND.


X2 

Not really sure why people even shoot ballistic tips anymore?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Please provide pic of an exit wound, behind the shoulder of a deer, standing, while head is down eating...without use of remote high speed cameras and the deer standing at perfect angle. I'll give ya $100 if you can prove its an exit...


Ol Blue is obviously waaaay smarter that anyone posting on this thread, so let him be right and he'll go back to licking windows and eating crayons. . . .


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

What I mean is, if that was an exit wound, that pic wouldn't have ever been takin, the deer would be dead within seconds...probably in its tracks. Several people have said they've shot deer there, and they lived. I'm saying, if you get a pass through shot with anything, in that spot. It's a dead animal.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Shoot Barnes Bullets and you won't have this problem....I guarantee it.....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

its not an exit wound in the picture


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I was the first one in this thread to say its not an exit...tats initial post stated "i must have just hit where there are no vitals" then several others "confirmed" it. Not claiming to be smarter than anyone. But I have put, many many thousands of rounds down range through many guns. I've made bullets, loaded ammo, helped build guns...shot from 100-1000 yds, stood underneath targets at those ranges, and have seen bullets do weird things. Seen them tumble end over end, unravel, disintegrate, and spread shrapnel over several targets. That could have happened, and a piece of the copper jacket hit the deer. Maybe I didn't word what I was saying very well...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> What I mean is, if that was an exit wound, that pic wouldn't have ever been takin, the deer would be dead within seconds...probably in its tracks. Several people have said they've shot deer there, and they lived. I'm saying, if you get a pass through shot with anything, in that spot. It's a dead animal.


ok. Makes sense. I disagree - but I see what your saying.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

You put a ballistic tip where it'll hit some bone and you won't have any problems. I put it in the deer's shoulder with a ballistic tip and it drops them in their tracks 95% of the time. The other 5% of the time they run maybe 30 yds.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

fairpoint said:


> Shoot Barnes Bullets and you won't have this problem....I guarantee it.....


No thanks,I shot barnes last year and none were bang flops.I hit a doe double lung at 50 yards and she ran over 200 yards.Only reason i found her was because i watched her run accross the clear cut and seen where she went in.I lost 3 deer last year shooting 180 gr barnes out of a 30 06.This year almost every deer ive shot have been DRT or ran maybe 25 yards.This deer in the pic was the only deer that got away and it was a loong shot.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

TatSoul said:


> No thanks,I shot barnes last year and none were bang flops.I hit a doe double lung at 50 yards and she ran over 200 yards.Only reason i found her was because i watched her run accross the clear cut and seen where she went in.I lost 3 deer last year shooting 180 gr barnes out of a 30 06.This year almost every deer ive shot have been DRT or ran maybe 25 yards.This deer in the pic was the only deer that got away and it was a loong shot.


SHOULDER!!!!! Not lungs. Deer don't run without shoulders. They can plow the ground a bit but never seen one do it further than 20yards. 

Ballistic tips suck IMO.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

kdawg.84 said:


> SHOULDER!!!!! Not lungs. Deer don't run without shoulders. They can plow the ground a bit but never seen one do it further than 20yards.
> 
> Ballistic tips suck IMO.


What's the point of shooting a doe if you're gonna lose all the meat from the front shoulder?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> What's the point of shooting a doe if you're gonna lose all the meat from the front shoulder?


What's the point of maiming a deer to have it run off injured?

I love deer meat as much as anyone, but when I rifle hunt, that deer is getting shot in the shoulders every time.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> What's the point of shooting a doe if you're gonna lose all the meat from the front shoulder?


Only half a handful of nothing but sausage meat in a doe shoulder


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

TatSoul said:


> No thanks,I shot barnes last year and none were bang flops.I hit a doe double lung at 50 yards and she ran over 200 yards.Only reason i found her was because i watched her run accross the clear cut and seen where she went in.I lost 3 deer last year shooting 180 gr barnes out of a 30 06.This year almost every deer ive shot have been DRT or ran maybe 25 yards.This deer in the pic was the only deer that got away and it was a loong shot.


Wow I've had good days shooting the 130gn .270....Well what are you going to shoot then...?


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't know why y'all are hating on ballistic tips. EVERY deer I have killed was no match for an SST. I am shooting interlocks this year just because I couldn't find any SST's :thumbdown: Every deer except 2 have been bang flop and the other two ran no farther than 30 yards all pass throughs except for one, found the bullet under the skin on the opposite side.:thumbsup:


----------

